# Piranha Species Identification



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

When i bought this Piranha i was told it was a Snakeskin Piranha, i never heard of this type but i liked it so i got it. I searched the whole internet and could not find a single thing on snakeskin piranha can someone please look at this picture and let me know what they think it is? unfortunately he is a shy bugger so i couldnt get the best picture. thanks


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

snakeskin is another name for a super red belly piranha (aka. P. Natt)


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Heres another picture


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

and another picture
also if someone can id it what is the scientific name??


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

its the name given to a red belly that has more red in it than most of the ones we see


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

wild rb p


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Visit OPEFE web site. Plenty of info there including snakeskin aka Super red.

Color of Life by population


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its a regular p natt
common redbelly


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks for the input


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

super red


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

its a nat


----------

